# Help! Great stuff and latex question



## Grannie (Jul 20, 2012)

I have an old mask and I think it's latex ..I want to fill it with great stuff foam..has anyone done this? I know foam can melt certain items ...so don't want that to happen! Thanks


----------



## CROGLINVAMPIRE (Sep 21, 2006)

you bet! it's a great way to rescue an otherwise ruined mask. just try to do it in stages so you don't overfill and distort your mask. it's also a good time to have a chunk of pvc ready to encase in the foam to give yourself a stem to use if your making it into a static prop


----------



## Ghost Ninja (Aug 25, 2013)

Allen Hops aka Stiltbeast recently posted a video on You Tube on filling masks with this new product from Home Depot. I went out and bought it, but have not had a chance to try it out. Search for Stiltbeast/filling latex masks. He uses this product intended to set posts in the ground, but it's basically A/B foam mix.


----------



## Zombastic (Oct 26, 2011)

I filled a mask with Great Stuff the other day. It looked good at first but after a couple of days, I awoke to a round mask, so yeah, stages may have worked better.


----------



## Pat-f (Oct 15, 2006)

Use the "minimal expanding" foam for doors and windows.


----------



## Grannie (Jul 20, 2012)

Grannie said:


> I have an old mask and I think it's latex ..I want to fill it with great stuff foam..has anyone done this? I know foam can melt certain items ...so don't want that to happen! Thanks


Thanks for the ideas and help everyone..it's very much appreciated..happy haunting!


----------

